# Well, why not!



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2021)




----------



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2021)

Oh sure, there's always more!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2021)

Born Yesterday......JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 5, 2021)

All great, but the gas pump nozzle label really makes me wonder...


----------



## xray (May 5, 2021)

The doggie doormat one really resonated with me. I could use one of those


----------



## MJB05615 (May 5, 2021)

LMAO!  All good, Ray.  Thank you for a great way to start an otherwise meaningless day.


----------



## 912smoker (May 5, 2021)

Makes my morning drive worthwhile lol
Thanks for sharing 
Keith


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 5, 2021)

Born Yesterday and the chick in egg shell are great.    
Man buying Iron is sooooo Miss Linda   
Thanks Ray.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 5, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> All great, but the gas pump nozzle label really makes me wonder...



With any luck, they're squeezing the trigger and smoking all at the same time.
Gary


----------



## GATOR240 (May 5, 2021)

Those are great ones Ray.  That's par for the course for Little Johnny .......I'm suprised he hasn't ended up in prison!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 6, 2021)

All good ones Ray!

Thanks for the chuckle.

John


----------

